# Other hotels, similar to Kelly's Rosslare?



## Hillsalt (5 Nov 2009)

Any suggestions for a other hotels similar to Kelly's Rosslare? I want to take wife and little kids somewhere before Christmas for a wee break. Not fussy on which part of the country but would prefer somewhere on east coast or even north of the border

. We live in Galway. 

Thanks.


----------



## anastasiablu (5 Nov 2009)

The Dingle Skellig , a million times better, more child friendly , less of an OAP club, but a long drive.


----------



## redwood park (8 Nov 2009)

My daughter,husband and 2 children age 5 and 3 have stayed few times in Kellys. This mid term they stayed at the Heritage,Killenard for 3 nights. They got a beautiful pent house apartment overlooking the golf course ( 2 ensuite bedrooms, sittingroom with gas fire and kitchen). Price of 640 euros included breakfast for the 4 of them and dinner for 2 adults in any restaurant in hotel on 2 nights. All the facilities in hotel itself were available to them.(Apartment is not in hotel it is 2 mins walk from hotel)They all enjoyed break very much. They said it was great to have so much space in comparison with a hotel bedroom. Hotel itself is beautiful. I have stayed a few times and have booked again for end Nov.


----------



## notagardener (11 Nov 2009)

I'd recommend the Arklow Bay Hotel. Very reasonable, located 2mins walk from the beach and has a great leisure centre. A new 9 screen cinema just down the road in the Bridgewater S/C. A great location to explore the Garden County - 30-40mins from Glendalough/Sally's Gap/Wicklow Gap/Powerscourt and if you want a few extra brownie points just 45mins to Dundrum S/C . If you do stay here, request a room in the newer part of the hotel.


----------



## LM26 (11 Nov 2009)

My husband and I were looking to get a romantic break away through the herald spa offers and came across this hotel (see links below) which has rave reviews on trip advisor for young families. That doesnt suit us as we dont have children yet but it should suit what you are looking for, although location is not ideal from what you set out above.

http://www.ballykisteenhotel.com/


----------



## Dexysgirl (13 Nov 2009)

Spent a wonderful few days with my parents and 2 children (9 and 6) at the Dingle Skellig. they have a fantastic kids club, but as far as i know it is only open at weekends in low season. Families with small children are "the norm" at this hotel , but it was far from noisy and unruly. There was also a creche for small babies so Mum and Dad could get an hour or 2 to have their dinner. The kids club was open in the morning  and there were activities like treasure hunts or a trip to the aquarium or games in the pool. the afternoon was family time. There was a kids dinner around 5.30 and then the kids club was on again from around 7 to 10 so we could have a relaxing dinner( lovely restaurant and what a view).there is a cinema room that has kids movies so there is always something for them to do. 
I was really impressed with this hotel and the people who worked there. Also liked the other residents. Very important!!!!
Our kids are still asking to go back. Also if you are lucky you can get it on the super-valu tokens. Our family 
room had 1 double(4'6') 1 single and a fold out bed . Room not huge but very comfortable. 
I know its in Co galway but have you tried Renvyle house in Connemara. 
Great for kids but only has outdoor pool.
Limerick has some great hotels and you could do the Thomond Park Tour!!!!

hope this helps


----------



## Paul Reynold (12 Dec 2009)

Hillsalt said:


> Any suggestions for a other hotels similar to Kelly's Rosslare? I want to take wife and little kids somewhere before Christmas for a wee break. Not fussy on which part of the country but would prefer somewhere on east coast or even north of the border
> 
> . We live in Galway.
> 
> Thanks.



I think you should go for Charleston west virginia downtown . I think it's one of the best places to spend your holidays with your family. Charleston offers a wide variety of ethnic cuisines to try, from Japanese to Mexican to American and even facilities and comforts are just outstanding.

[FONT=&quot]Wingate Charleston west virginia[/FONT]


----------



## Hillsalt (13 Dec 2009)

Paul Reynold said:


> I think you should go for Charleston west virginia downtown . I think it's one of the best places to spend your holidays with your family. Charleston offers a wide variety of ethnic cuisines to try, from Japanese to Mexican to American and even facilities and comforts are just outstanding.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Wingate Charleston west virginia[/FONT]



Thanks but this in not in Ireland,


----------

